# Réseau introuvable via AirPort



## vavavoum94 (21 Août 2012)

Bonjour
Depuis mon retour de vacances, mon macbook ne retrouve plus ma NeufBox.
Pourtant, cette même NeufBox est reconnu depuis mon iPad et mon iPhone...
Une idée ?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

 même si on ne comprend pas pourquoi ça règle souvent le problème, le mieux dans ce genre de situation est de supprimer la configuration de la connexion dans le Macbook, et de la recréer.

*1er niveau* : aller dans Préférences système / réseau, Avancé, Airport, et supprimer la connexion (avec le petit"-").

Ensuite, si le réseau n'est pas proposé par Airport, cliquer sur "se connecter à un autre réseau", saisir le nom du réseau et la clé.

Le Macbook va se connecter, ensuite désactiver / réactiver Airport pour voir si la connexion est retrouvée automatiquement.

Si c'est non, on peut aller plus loin :

*2ème niveau* : supprimer la connexion comme dans 1, ensuite aller dans Trousseau d'accès et supprimer les *DEUX *lignes relatives au réseau :

- une dans "session", Mot de passe de réseau Airport

- l'autre dans "système", Mot de passe de réseau Airport.

Ensuite reconfigurer la connexion comme dans 1.


----------



## vavavoum94 (21 Août 2012)

Extra !!
Le 1er niveau a fonctionné..
Merci beaucoup et bonne soirée


----------



## Bertholilol (23 Août 2012)

Et si ces solutions là ne fonctionnent pas, y'a d'autres pistes?


----------



## beenouze (23 Juillet 2013)

Bertholilol a dit:


> Et si ces solutions là ne fonctionnent pas, y'a d'autres pistes?



Moi non plus aucun des deux ne fonctionne


----------

